# TOTW kibble



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

So I was reading on here about food, and decided on going grain-free. He was started on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, but I wanted a 5/6 star food, and since they have TOTW at my local spot I tried it.

He loves it. Am I good to go with correct? He is 2 months old.

Other options are Wellness Core, Innova EVO, and a few others like Bark or Howl at the Moon by the company that escapes me now. Has the shiney vaccum sealed bags.

I plan on feeding him kibble most of the time. Might introduce him to a good canned food down the road, or partial RAW, but want to make sure I am starting on a good food that is appropriate to his age.

He poop is firm and dark brown/black.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KG K9Other options are Wellness Core, Innova EVO, and a few others like Bark or Howl at the Moon by the company that escapes me now. Has the shiney vaccum sealed bags.


Solid Gold









...i currently feed taste of the wild pacific streams and i'm happy with it. have been for a year. there are others who have recently switched and won't go back, but i havent experienced any of the problems i've seen mentioned.

there are also those who don't recommend grain free for puppies (with the exception of orijen and possibly some others which i don't recall). of those who do feed it to pups tho, i've only seen the pac streams mentioned.

the search feature in the top menu bar may be of some help to you. you can search "TOTW" and browse thru 3 months of topics at a time.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KG K9So I was reading on here about food, and decided on going grain-free. He was started on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, but I wanted a 5/6 star food, and since they have TOTW at my local spot I tried it.
> 
> He loves it. Am I good to go with correct? He is 2 months old.
> 
> ...


none of the above, for the same reasons wellness advises against their core for growing large breeds.

if i had to go grain free with a pup id use orijen.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

So why would grains be not good for an adult, but okay for a puppy if it is just filler anyway?

They don't have Orijen. I'd rather just go to Wellness with grains for the time being or regular Innova.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub if they have it.







If they have other Sold Gold they should have that one.

I think the reason being evo and others not for puppies is the Protein amounts being to high?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMaceSolid Gold Wolf Cub if they have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


high protein is fine. it is the higher Ca levels in almost all grainless kibbles. Orijen just happens to be one that has a more controlled level of Ca. TOTW, EVO, CORE, and others are all arount 2% or higher.

nothing wrong with a good quality food with grains while they are growing.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I will try to remember that... I knew it was something. Just wasn't sure. lol


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

If available, you could try Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It has a very low grain content (almost but not quite grain free) and also has appropriate calcium levels for a large breed puppy. Caleb has been eating this and is doing great on it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think someone mentioned the Solid Gold Wolf Cub. That is a grain free food made for large breed puppies so I'd go with that or Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI think someone mentioned the Solid Gold Wolf Cub. That is a grain free food made for large breed puppies so I'd go with that or Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


Wolf Cub has grains. Barking at the Moon is the solid gold grainless food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can't get Orijen, I would go with Wellness
Super 5 mix just for puppy


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have Blue Buffalo available, all Wellness, and like 7 diff. Solid Golds.

Looks like this Saturday I will be picking up a different food. Probably try Wellness or SG, assuming they carry Wolf Cub.

Deebo went through the small bag of TOTW High Prarie(5 lbs) in one full week. Normal?

Is a higher calcium level REALLY that bad for the lil guy? I mean, realistically could I raise a good puppy on TOTW? Or is a lot of this hype for fanatics?

I went grain-free because I read most puppy formulas, even large breed, will make the pup grow too fast and could cause the joint and bone problems. I decided against puppy food and grains because I figured it would be a win/win combo. 

I'm totally open to switching Wellness Super 5 or SG Wolf Cub, or even Barking at the Moon if it's okay as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This 

was the link I meant, for large breed. TOTW has been not consistant lately, I don't trust the company producing it, so don't recommend it.


----------



## ChrisR2010 (Dec 5, 2009)

Do not be afraid to mix differrent brands... they are all compelementary and a mix is more interesting for the dog.
For a puppy, stay away for super high-protein levels... Keep it under 30%.
No EVO or wellness core until he/she is 15 months or older.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChrisR2010Do not be afraid to mix differrent brands... they are all compelementary and a mix is more interesting for the dog.
> For a puppy, stay away for super high-protein levels... Keep it under 30%.
> No EVO or wellness core until he/she is 15 months or older.



Hmmmmmm


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChrisR2010Do not be afraid to mix differrent brands... they are all compelementary and a mix is more interesting for the dog.
> For a puppy, stay away for super high-protein levels... Keep it under 30%.
> No EVO or wellness core until he/she is 15 months or older.


there is not one shred of credible evidence that higher protein levels are bad for a growing large breed pup. growth abnormalities have been connected with higher Ca levels. wellness core and EVO dont recommend their product for large breed pups because of the Ca levels (btw, TOTW levels are just as high as Core's), not because of protein levels.

Orijen large breed puppy is very highly regarded and used by many gsd owners for their pups and it sits at about 40% protein but has controlled mineral levels.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wellness large breed super5mix puppy supposedly has the proper calhos ratios,

_Optimal skeletal development depends on appropriate amounts of calcium and phosphorus. We carefully control these mineral levels and then guarantee their accuracy on every bag - so you can be sure your puppy will grow strong bones at the right pace_.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

10-4


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI think someone mentioned the Solid Gold Wolf Cub. That is a grain free food made for large breed puppies so I'd go with that or Orijen Large Breed Puppy.
> ...


Hmmm sorry someone told me Wolf Cub was grain free. I haven't used it myself so I didn't realize they were mistaken.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Seems like the most important thing to watch for is calcium. Why would higher calcium elvels be bad for a puppy? I'm just not seeing why.

Also, what is high, just right, and too low?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We used Wellness Super 5 Large Breed Puppy, and while not grain free I was very pleased with the results. 

We used that until about 6 months and then switched to Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato, which is an all life stages grain free, mostly because that's what the other dogs are on.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

KG K9, the reasoning is that excess calcium promotes skeletal growth that is both too rapid & not balanced, ie long but weak bones, with potentially inadequate muscular support. I don't know how rigorously it's been tested, but top notch breeders of giant dogs have believed it for many decades. While I'm not absolutely certain they're right, I am sure that they know considerably more than I do so I've always heeded their warnings on this.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I am going to go with Wellness Super5Mix LB Puppy. The specs looks reasonable. Should I be concerned about the "puppy" mix and the "growing too fast" reasoning too?

I could do Wellness Super5Mix Adult or Innova Adult if it is considered a better choice.


----------

